# NHL Playoffs 2006: Round II



## Nightfall (May 10, 2006)

So who'd have thunk it, the Ducks, the Sabres, and the Canes are all winning their respective series. The only unsurprise (slightly) is the Sharks. Geez anyone else smelling that?


----------



## Dimwhit (May 10, 2006)

Man, I missed this thread over the weekend.

Yeah, the Ducks especially. So much for the Avalanche going to the championship. Though the series isn't over.

I'm happy to see the Sharks up 2-0. It's interesting that I have yet to hear a sports reporter pick them to win the series. They all seem to think Edmonton will win. We'll see, I suppose.


----------



## Knightfall (May 10, 2006)

Aww, Nightfall beat me to it!  

As for the Sharks vs. Oilers series. I think my team is behind the eight ball. I'm shocked by the lack of effort they showed in game one, and from what I hear, game two was just as bad.

Very disappointed.  

They're going to HAVE TO WIN games 3 and 4 to have any chance, now. (Knock on wood.)

And I think the Ducks, Canes, and Sabres will all win their respective series. What a difference a week makes, huh guys?

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Nightfall (May 10, 2006)

Yeah no kidding. I mean beginning of the week I figured I might be a little off...but having all these other teams I predicted losing to actually win 2 straight...unfreaking believeable!

*sighs* I hope the Avs get back on track. Otherwise poof goes the avs. Course the Devils are slowly going poof so it's not all bad.


----------



## Crothian (May 10, 2006)

Go Columbus!!  but not this year.....


----------



## Dimwhit (May 10, 2006)

...and the Ducks go up 3-0 on Colorado. Impressive...


----------



## Nightfall (May 10, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Go Columbus!!  but not this year.....




I know the feeling Crothy.

*swears* I think the Ducks are just screwing with me on purpose or something...


----------



## MulhorandSage (May 10, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> I know the feeling Crothy.
> 
> *swears* I think the Ducks are just screwing with me on purpose or something...




Well, you *did* compare their chances of winning to the lottery. Some of us westerners who saw how well they played down the stretch and against Calgary *tried* to tell you just how good they were.


----------



## Knightfall (May 10, 2006)

MulhorandSage said:
			
		

> Well, you *did* compare their chances of winning to the lottery. Some of us westerners who saw how well they played down the stretch and against Calgary *tried* to tell you just how good they were.




Yeah, I've got a feeling that it will be San Jose vs. Anaheim in the Western final. I'd love it if my Oilers came back, but I don't like their chances, now.  

KF72


----------



## Nightfall (May 10, 2006)

I gave SJ a decent shot. I just honestly thought the Avs would kill them. I mean hell they have the firepower. Just not enough D-fense it looks like. 

*thinks it will suck if Anaheim makes it again* SJ versus Sabres. At least we'll get decent markets.


----------



## LostSoul (May 10, 2006)

I'm of two minds, seeing the Ducks win.  On one hand it kind of shows that the Flames were a good team (just not good enough).  On the other hand, I hate the Ducks.   Always have, always will (at least until they change their name).

I still think Edmonton has a decent shot of winning.


----------



## Dimwhit (May 10, 2006)

LostSoul said:
			
		

> I still think Edmonton has a decent shot of winning.




Edmonton's only in big trouble if they lose one of the next two games. Certainly not out of it yet.


----------



## Knightfall (May 10, 2006)

LostSoul said:
			
		

> I'm of two minds, seeing the Ducks win.  On one hand it kind of shows that the Flames were a good team (just not good enough).  On the other hand, I hate the Ducks.   Always have, always will (at least until they change their name).




They are, but it will still be the ducks. Just that it will be the *Anaheim Ducks*, instead of the *Mighty Ducks of Anaheim*. They're going to change their uniforms too.

And yes, I got this from a reliable source. It was from one of the online sport networks. TSN.ca, I believe.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Nightfall (May 10, 2006)

*sighs* Well at least they got rid of the mighty party. Still are a mickey mouse team.  

God help us all if my latest fears come to pass.

*hates the ducks mostly cause he's against big corporations involved in major league sports*


----------



## Goodsport (May 11, 2006)

*LET'S GO SHARKS!!!* 


-G


----------



## Dimwhit (May 11, 2006)

Dammit. I came home from gaming hoping for a final on the Sharks games. The second overtime just ended. What the hell?? Now I won't know until morning.


----------



## Knightfall (May 11, 2006)

*What an amazing win by the Oilers!*

Marathon game ends 3-2 for the boys in blue. Horcoff with a great goal. Now, they need to do it again in game 4. We now have a series!

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## LostSoul (May 11, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *What an amazing win by the Oilers!*
> 
> Marathon game ends 3-2 for the boys in blue. Horcoff with a great goal. Now, they need to do it again in game 4. We now have a series!
> 
> ...




Awesome.


----------



## Nightfall (May 11, 2006)

Well I'm glad SOMEONE in this crazy 2nd round has a series or the potential for one. As it stand 3 out of the 4 teams left can sweep their series within 2 days. While I'm happy with the Canes (even though I gave them no shot), and the Sabres, the damn ducks just need to DIE!!! Otherwise I'm wondering what the hell kind of series for the Con Finals we'll be having. Just doesn't add up to me.


----------



## Goodsport (May 11, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Now, they need to do it again in game 4.




No they don't! 


-G


----------



## Nightfall (May 11, 2006)

Uh yeah they do. Cause I for one want SOMEONE to win a series that lasts more than 4 games. (6-7 would be nice.)


----------



## Goodsport (May 11, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> (6-7 would be nice.)




No, 5 will do just nicely.


-G


----------



## Nightfall (May 11, 2006)

For you I'm sure. But I want 6-7.


----------



## Knightfall (May 11, 2006)

So, is there anyone playing tonight? I'm feeling too lazy to look at the schedule, right now. I'm still drained after last night.

*Go Oilers Go!*

KF72


----------



## MulhorandSage (May 12, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> So, is there anyone playing tonight? I'm feeling too lazy to look at the schedule, right now. I'm still drained after last night.
> 
> *Go Oilers Go!*
> 
> KF72




Ottawa stayed alive.

The Avs got put in a dustbin.


----------



## Knightfall (May 12, 2006)

MulhorandSage said:
			
		

> Ottawa stayed alive.
> 
> The Avs got put in a dustbin.




Well, I still think the Sens will get eliminated eventually. I'm not surprised the Avs were sent packing. Jose Theodore is a hack!

KF72


----------



## MulhorandSage (May 12, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Well, I still think the Sens will get eliminated eventually. I'm not surprised the Avs were sent packing. Jose Theodore is a hack!
> 
> KF72




I can't blame Theodore for either of the last two games.

The Ducks are *good*. I knew that coming into the playoffs, seeing them during their playoff run, but it wasn't until they absolutely manhandled the Flames in Game 7 that I realized just how good they were. They're fast, tough, and getting good leadership from Niedemeyer and excellent goaltending. Penner has the potential to develop into a real monster.

Stil, the Sharks are a great team too. If those two hook up, it'll be a series to watch.


----------



## Knightfall (May 13, 2006)

It's 6 - 3 Oilers late in the Third. Come on boys, keep it up!

*Go Oilers Go!*


----------



## Dimwhit (May 13, 2006)

Damn. SJ crumbled in the 3rd period. Bummer.

Looks like this will be a series!


----------



## LostSoul (May 13, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Go Oilers Go!*




That needs to be quoted. 

Any team that can come from behind like Edmonton have been has a pretty good shot, I think.


----------



## Goodsport (May 13, 2006)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Damn. SJ crumbled in the 3rd period. Bummer.







			
				Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Looks like this will be a series!






-G


----------



## Dimwhit (May 13, 2006)

Right there with ya, Goodsport.


----------



## Goodsport (May 13, 2006)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Right there with ya, Goodsport.




Thanks for not letting me be the only one here. 

However, while I was all excited to watch upcoming episode of _Doctor Who_ in an hour (on the Sci Fi Channel), I'm not sure I'm in the mood to watch it anymore. 


-G


----------



## Dimwhit (May 13, 2006)

Goodsport said:
			
		

> Thanks for not letting me be the only one here.
> 
> However, while I was all excited to watch upcoming episode of _Doctor Who_ in an hour (on the Sci Fi Channel), I'm not sure I'm in the mood to watch it anymore.
> 
> ...



 Just remember...the Sharks still have home ice.


----------



## LostSoul (May 13, 2006)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Just remember...the Sharks still have home ice.




Also remember - it's great hockey!


----------



## MulhorandSage (May 13, 2006)

LostSoul said:
			
		

> Also remember - it's great hockey!




It is.

While my money's still on the Sharks, my heart's on the Oilers.


----------



## Agamon (May 13, 2006)

What, there's still hockey being played?   

Here's hoping for a Canes/Sharks final.  I guess.  Stupid Sens.  I should start cheering for the Ducks and Sabres, maybe they'll fall on their faces, too.


----------



## Knightfall (May 14, 2006)

Sens are gone. Devils still alive. Oilers and Sharks tonight. Devils and Canes, as well.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 15, 2006)

I predicated it as soon as the Red Wings lost their series in round 1, the Stanley Cup Finals will be between Anahiem and Carolina.

But as for this round, Sharks are going to beat Edmonton.


----------



## Knightfall (May 15, 2006)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> I predicated it as soon as the Red Wings lost their series in round 1, the Stanley Cup Finals will be between Anahiem and Carolina.
> 
> But as for this round, Sharks are going to beat Edmonton.




Well, they didn't tonight. Oilers win 6 - 3, again. Game 6 goes on Wednesday in Edmonton.  

*Go Oilers Go!*

KF72


----------



## A'koss (May 15, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Well, they didn't tonight. Oilers win 6 - 3, again. Game 6 goes on Wednesday in Edmonton.
> 
> *Go Oilers Go!*



Woot! Go Oilers!!


----------



## Dimwhit (May 15, 2006)

Looks like San Jose's late season run is finally running out of steam. Makes me sad.


----------



## devilbat (May 17, 2006)

Ghaaaa!  A hockey thread on EnWorld, and I come into it a week late.  I guess I'm spending to much time at Circvs Maximvs.

I knew the Mighty Ducks were going to be great, but man did Buffalo fool me.  I didn't see them beating the tar out of Ottawa like they did.

My prediction is that the Oilers will knock out San Jose, but the Ducks will beat them in seven, to go to the finals.  Buffalo will beat Carolina in six.

In the end, I call for the Mighty Ducks to win in seven.

I'm sure I'll be no where close to correct, but what the hell.


----------



## dragonhead (May 17, 2006)

A DNYASTY BROKEN, MY BLUES LET ME DOWN!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<WEEPING> WHYHYHYHY </WEEPING>


----------



## Goodsport (May 18, 2006)

The Sharks' season ended today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I guess I'll just be watching the San Francisco Giants now, at least until the 49ers preseason starts in August.


-G


----------



## A'koss (May 18, 2006)

Oilers!!

_To the Cuuuuuup!_


----------



## Knightfall (May 18, 2006)

devilbat said:
			
		

> Ghaaaa!  A hockey thread on EnWorld, and I come into it a week late.  I guess I'm spending to much time at Circvs Maximvs.




Welcome back.



> I knew the Mighty Ducks were going to be great, but man did Buffalo fool me.  I didn't see them beating the tar out of Ottawa like they did.




Buffalo is totally underrated, in the East. And now, they don't just have a decent team, they have a really good team. I think the Sabres will take out the Canes in 6.



			
				devilbat said:
			
		

> My prediction is that the Oilers will knock out San Jose, but the Ducks will beat them in seven, to go to the finals.  Buffalo will beat Carolina in six.




I see the Oilers are still the underdogs in many peoples' eyes. I don't mind, being the underdog rules. I love it!  (I say Oilers in 5 or 6.)

*Bring on Anaheim! It's Duck hunting season, boys!*

*Go Oilers Go!*

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (May 18, 2006)

dragonhead said:
			
		

> A DNYASTY BROKEN, MY BLUES LET ME DOWN!!! NO <snip>
> <WEEPING> WHYHYHYHY </WEEPING>




DUDE! Shriink your font size. It's messing up the thread!


----------



## LostSoul (May 18, 2006)

Missed the game due to gaming.

Nice to see the good guys won. 

I predict that the Oilers win game 1, maybe game 2, then lose in game 7.

Prove me wrong, please!


----------



## Goodsport (May 18, 2006)

LostSoul said:
			
		

> Nice to see the good guys won.




No, actually the Sharks lost. 


-G


----------



## Agamon (May 18, 2006)

I can't believe the Cup will go to one of: the Canes, Sabres, Oilers or Ducks.  What a freakin' messed up season.  I didn't have any these teams making the playoffs in pre-season.  Oy.  Off-season can't come quick enough.

Congrats to the Oiler fans though (and the fans of those other teams, if there are any).


----------



## Psychic Warrior (May 18, 2006)

It was nice to see the Olier fans proving what a class group they are.  No booing of national anthems there.  Glad to see the Sharks gone now the Ducks need to go.  Oilers in 7.

Canes in 7 over Buffalo (but it really could go either way - that is about the closest match up we're likely to see).


----------



## Arnwyn (May 18, 2006)

Glad that the Sharks are gone. The Shark fans and their rudeness deserve nothing less.


----------



## Welverin (May 18, 2006)

I'm hoping that the Oilers and Canes will be moving on to the finals.



			
				Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> As for the Sharks vs. Oilers series. I think my team is behind the eight ball. I'm shocked by the lack of effort they showed in game one, and from what I hear, game two was just as bad.
> 
> Very disappointed.
> 
> They're going to HAVE TO WIN games 3 and 4 to have any chance, now. (Knock on wood.)




Having only gotten around to read this now, I have to say it's pretty funny.



			
				Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> They are, but it will still be the ducks. Just that it will be the *Anaheim Ducks*, instead of the *Mighty Ducks of Anaheim*. They're going to change their uniforms too.




I heard this a while back as well, and I think Anaheim Ducks is perfectly respectable name.



			
				LostSoul said:
			
		

> Also remember - it's great hockey!




And I don't get to see any of it!

Damn NHL not staying with ESPN.


----------



## Nightfall (May 18, 2006)

Wel, that makes two of us. 

Honestly I like the Canes but if this playoffs has taught me anything, DON'T underestimite the heart of those Sabres. They can get clutch scoring and clutch is what you need to win playoffs.

My bets: Sabres in 7, Oilers in 6. (Yes I want the Ducks to lose!) 

Cup finals: Sabres in 6.


----------



## devilbat (May 19, 2006)

Welverin said:
			
		

> And I don't get to see any of it!
> 
> Damn NHL not staying with ESPN.




I think ESPN dumped the NHL.  You can catch it on OLN (Outdoor Life Network).


----------



## devilbat (May 19, 2006)

Teemu Selanne is one of the few remaining players I like, still kicking around, who played for my hometown team, the Winnipeg Jets.  So I pretty much have to cheer for the Mighty Ducks.  Even if I think they have the worst name in pro sports.

For the record, the old IHL team, The Macon Whoopee, had the best name in pro sports, until they folded.


----------



## Lord Zardoz (May 19, 2006)

I suspect that if the Oilers make it o the finals, that they will very probably win the cup, or lose it in 7 games.  As a city, Edmonton is hungry for the cup, and for the first time in years, they can taste it.  I suspect that the Oilers cannot help but get one hell of a boost to their game for it.  Remember the 'Red Mile' during Calgary's playoff run?  Edmonton will be very much like that for the next series against Anaheim.

Also, I want to see Anaheim lose becuase they eliminated Calgary, therby denying western hockey fans a 'Battle of Alberta' series.  If that series had happened, I dont think either team would have been able to win the cup because the teams would have killed on another over 6 or 7 games of bone crushing intensity.

Beyond that, I make no predictions for the Eastern conference.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Nightfall (May 19, 2006)

I already made mine and yeah I hated the fact Calagry didn't make it this far.


----------



## LostSoul (May 20, 2006)

Sweet goal!  Assist by Rolo!

devilbat, you gotta love that.

Aw hell, it's tied now.


----------



## Nightfall (May 20, 2006)

Well be happy Oiler fans. You clipped some Ducks. I know I'm happy with that turn of events.


----------



## MulhorandSage (May 20, 2006)

The Oilers had better end this one quick. The way the Ducks were hitting tonight, Edmonton won't last if it's a six or seven game series.


----------



## Knightfall (May 21, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Well be happy Oiler fans. You clipped some Ducks. I know I'm happy with that turn of events.




Game two goes tonight at 7:00pm MDT! I expect the game will have a higher tempo than game one. The Oilers will match the Ducks hitting-wise, and the game will be fast and furious.

I say the game will be decided in overtime.

Cheers!

Knightfall1972
*Go Oilers Go!*


----------



## Knightfall (May 22, 2006)

Oilers Win Again! 3 to 1.

Roloson was awesome. He stole the game, again.

*Go Oilers Go!*


----------



## Lord Zardoz (May 22, 2006)

*Edmonton must be turning into a riot zone...*

My brother told me that after the last game, drunken fans were hanging off of the powerlines that run the local busses along Whyte ave.  Should be intresting to see how crazy it gets if the Oilers make it to the finals.

I am glad to see the Oiler doing well, but it appears that some players are being hit by the flu.  I hope that the Oilers manage to play through it, and that the rest of the team does not get taken down with it.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Psychic Warrior (May 22, 2006)

That was a beautiful game last night.  CBC here in Canada had its usual excellent coverage and I was thrilled to see the Oilers down the Ducks again.  I can't see the Oilers losing twice at home so I now predict Oilers in 5 with a 3rd win at Anaheim.


----------



## devilbat (May 23, 2006)

LostSoul said:
			
		

> Sweet goal!  Assist by Rolo!
> 
> devilbat, you gotta love that.




Yep that was a great pass/dump.  I've seen Roloson play a few times, when attending games in Minneapolis.  He's got a lot of talent, and it was a great trade for edmonton, even if it did cost them a first round draft pick.


----------



## Knightfall (May 23, 2006)

MulhorandSage said:
			
		

> The Oilers had better end this one quick. The way the Ducks were hitting tonight, Edmonton won't last if it's a six or seven game series.




Either that or the flu bug spreading through the team will reduce their effectiveness, as the series continues. I think the team realizes that they are in the same situation as when they were down by two to the Sharks. If they don't play with zeal and a little desperation, the Ducks could easily get back in this series.

However, I still think the Oilers will win the series, most likely in 5 games, although 4 would be more fun for the fans. The one thing the Oilers have on their side is history. The Ducks haven't won on Edmonton home ice since 1999.  

Of course, this is the playoffs, history rarely decides a playoff series.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (May 23, 2006)

Game 3 tonight!

Start time: 6:00 PM MDT.

*Go Oilers Go!*


----------



## Remathilis (May 24, 2006)

GO DUCKS!!!!!!!!

Well, being a a Detroit fan, my vote for the Cup is ABE (Anyone But Edmonton)

Sharks let me down, so go DUCKS!


----------



## Lord Zardoz (May 24, 2006)

*Surprising game...*

Very surprising game, went from 4-0 Edmonton shutout to very tight game in the last 10 minutes.  Still, the right outcome.

Hopefully Edmonton wont scare the hell out of me like that for game 4.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Darth Shoju (May 24, 2006)

That game was scary as all hell. There was a bunch of us watching it in the cafeteria at work. You could feel the tension. Good result though! 

 

GO OILERS!!!


----------



## MulhorandSage (May 24, 2006)

I'm happy for the Edmonton fans.

On the other hand, the trapping style of play they're using makes me weep. What good is it to win a Stanley Cup if one loses their hockey soul in the process? Edmonton used to be an incredibly entertaining team to watch, and their games with the Canucks were ones I made a point of watching. Now... it seems like the stifling, maddeningly boring Minnesota Wild/New Jersey Devils style is the only way to win. 

And that's the death of the game for me.


----------



## Knightfall (May 24, 2006)

Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> That game was scary as all hell. There was a bunch of us watching it in the cafeteria at work. You could feel the tension. Good result though!
> 
> 
> 
> GO OILERS!!!




That 3rd period was truly frightening. I was on edge from the time the Ducks scored their 2nd goal to the time Pisani scored Edmonton's 5th goal. I was a little less tense after that, but when that 4th Anaheim goal went in I was completely shocked and agast.

I was sure the Ducks were going to score again, but the boys hung in there and won the game. They're going to have to play MUCH BETTER overall in game four if they hope to wrap up the series.

The most important thing is... I still believe in them. Roloson will bounce back and the rest of team will learn from this game for game four.

*Go Oilers Go!*

KF72


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 24, 2006)

So there I am, watching the Oilers-Ducks game (what- no Exxon Valdes jokes?) and I make a crack about the Oilers bagging their limit (it was 4-0)...and then the game gets nutty!

I mean- 8 goals in one period?  When Patric Roy dies, he'll spin in his grave over that!


----------



## Kastil (May 24, 2006)

There's been a lot of good hockey in the playoffs.  I must admit my guilty pleasure has been the AHL.  I live very near the Hershey Bears and they've been playing very good hockey.  That and it's a 45 min drive and club seats (I sat 6 rows up from the penality box) only cost me $30 a seat.

I hope my Penguins do better next year.  I'll be planning a trip out there to see them once with my son.  Yeah... he plays hockey so I'll get a lot of JV Hockey in too. ;-)


----------



## Arnwyn (May 24, 2006)

MulhorandSage said:
			
		

> On the other hand, the trapping style of play they're using makes me weep. What good is it to win a Stanley Cup if one loses their hockey soul in the process? Edmonton used to be an incredibly entertaining team to watch, and their games with the Canucks were ones I made a point of watching. Now... it seems like the stifling, maddeningly boring Minnesota Wild/New Jersey Devils style is the only way to win.



*shrug* I saw no evidence of that with a score of 5-4, 9 goals in a game, complete with end-to-end play.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (May 24, 2006)

MulhorandSage said:
			
		

> I'm happy for the Edmonton fans.
> 
> On the other hand, the trapping style of play they're using makes me weep. What good is it to win a Stanley Cup if one loses their hockey soul in the process? Edmonton used to be an incredibly entertaining team to watch, and their games with the Canucks were ones I made a point of watching. Now... it seems like the stifling, maddeningly boring Minnesota Wild/New Jersey Devils style is the only way to win.
> 
> And that's the death of the game for me.




Errr you mean the 2 minutes that they were up by 4-0?  Because other than that (and the Ducks made them pay for trying such a tactic - 3 goals in as many minutes!) you weren't watching the same game as I.


----------



## MulhorandSage (May 24, 2006)

I'm glad that the 3rd game opened up in the last period.

But obviously, you weren't watching the same games 1 and 2 (or more accurately, the preceding 8 periods) as I.


----------



## Agamon (May 24, 2006)

This page needs one more post to move to a 3rd page and be readable.  So here ya go.

Oh, and I'm still looking forward to the draft.  GO ENTRY DRAFT!


----------



## Knightfall (May 25, 2006)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> Errr you mean the 2 minutes that they were up by 4-0?  Because other than that (and the Ducks made them pay for trying such a tactic - 3 goals in as many minutes!) you weren't watching the same game as I.




Quoted for truth!


----------



## MulhorandSage (May 25, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Quoted for truth!




To paraphrase Ryan Dancey...

Eight periods of trapping boredom followed by one period of open ice fun does not a great series make. I'm happy for Edmonton fans who want a winner, but it's been awful hockey to watch.


----------



## Knightfall (May 25, 2006)

Ducks vs. Oilers.
Game 4 tonight @ 6 MDT.


----------



## Lord Zardoz (May 26, 2006)

*Dissappointing, but not surprising*

I am kind of choked that the Oilers did not get the sweep.  Then again, between the Ducks playing quite well, the games being very close, and the Oilers playing through the flu, something had to give.

Still, all things considered, I will be just as happy for the Oilers to put this series away in Anaheim in 5.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## MulhorandSage (May 26, 2006)

Lord Zardoz said:
			
		

> I am kind of choked that the Oilers did not get the sweep.  Then again, between the Ducks playing quite well, the games being very close, and the Oilers playing through the flu, something had to give.
> 
> Still, all things considered, I will be just as happy for the Oilers to put this series away in Anaheim in 5.
> 
> END COMMUNICATION




Teams that have had long rests between series haven't done as well as those who've been battling to the end, at least this year.

I think it'll be better for Edmonton -- and as good as the Ducks played tonight, I don't see them winning the next three -- to stay in the flow as they head into the finals. I'm kinda hoping they do it in 6, just so I can see the Edmonton fans go nuts at the end of the series. 

Scott Bennie


----------



## Nightfall (May 26, 2006)

Just as long as the Sabres do their part and win their damn series. I want those canes gone.

But yeah while no sweep tonight, doesn't mean the Ducks aren't cooked. They still got three games to come back from, and I honestly don't see that happening.


----------



## Knightfall (May 26, 2006)

MulhorandSage said:
			
		

> Teams that have had long rests between series haven't done as well as those who've been battling to the end, at least this year.




So true, but that doesn't mean I want the Oilers to wait until game 7 to win it. Man, that would kill me!  



> I think it'll be better for Edmonton -- and as good as the Ducks played tonight, I don't see them winning the next three -- to stay in the flow as they head into the finals. I'm kinda hoping they do it in 6, just so I can see the Edmonton fans go nuts at the end of the series.




I think this nails it right on the head. Well, at least, the part about the Ducks not being able to come back. There is no way the Ducks can keep up the pace they have set for themselves in game 3 and 4. The *Oilers* simply need to play better, block shots, and hit harder.

The *Oilers* are made of sterner stuff than that. I think they will come out for game 5 with a lot of intensity. Pride is now on the line for the boys in blue, especially Roloson. He'll bounce back in a big way, in game 5.

And I said that this series would go to 5 or 6 games, at the start, and I think that is what will happen. I hope it's in 5 games, since I'll be on Whyte Avenue on Saturday night.

*Go Oilers Go!*

Knightfall1972


----------



## Knightfall (May 26, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Just as long as the Sabres do their part and win their damn series. I want those canes gone.
> 
> But yeah while no sweep tonight, doesn't mean the Ducks aren't cooked. They still got three games to come back from, and I honestly don't see that happening.




Quoted for truth.


----------



## Welverin (May 26, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Honestly I like the Canes but if this playoffs has taught me anything, DON'T underestimite the heart of those Sabres. They can get clutch scoring and clutch is what you need to win playoffs.




Make no mistake, I don't underestimate the Sabres, I just don't want them to win, combined with the fact I'd kind of like to see the Canes win (Roddie in particular).



			
				devilbat said:
			
		

> I think ESPN dumped the NHL.  You can catch it on OLN (Outdoor Life Network).




Nope, ESPN offered less more, the NHL said no thanks and went with the bigger offer, problem as I see it is OLN has less market peneration and this leads to less exposure for the league.

Anyone with cable in the US is going to have ESPN and more than likely ESPN2, not so with OLN. Also since the ESPN deal was really with the Disney syndicate that meant games on ABC, which I believe had been showing all of the finals (though I could be misremebering that).

Ultimately I'm just annoyed that I haven't been able to watch as many games this season, particularly the Flyers, and will miss the first two games of the finals.



			
				devilbat said:
			
		

> For the record, the old IHL team, The Macon Whoopee, had the best name in pro sports, until they folded.




Damn straight!

Though I think, I would go with best sports name period. I wonder if you can still get jerseys.


----------



## Lord Zardoz (May 26, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Just as long as the Sabres do their part and win their damn series. I want those canes gone.
> 
> But yeah while no sweep tonight, doesn't mean the Ducks aren't cooked. They still got three games to come back from, and I honestly don't see that happening.




I dont really care who wins that series, but I am convinced it will go to 7 games.  Both teams seem interchangible in terms of ability and style.  And the Hurricanes have also been to the cup final more recently than the Sabres.

As long as they have the good sense to lose to the Oilers in the final, I will be satisfied.


----------



## Lord Zardoz (May 28, 2006)

And right about the time that I post this, Whyte ave has got to be turning into a riot zone.

Oilers are in the cup final.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Nightfall (May 28, 2006)

Good! No ducks in the finals. Now we just need the Sabres in to clinch the deal.


----------



## Lord Zardoz (May 28, 2006)

*No need to hurry...*

Let Carolina and Buffalo take it to 7.  The Oilers can use the time to get over the flu.  In fact, given that Buffalo is short on top tier defensemen, I would guess that they will need all 7 games to close the deal.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## MulhorandSage (May 28, 2006)

Lord Zardoz said:
			
		

> Let Carolina and Buffalo take it to 7.  The Oilers can use the time to get over the flu.  In fact, given that Buffalo is short on top tier defensemen, I would guess that they will need all 7 games to close the deal.
> 
> END COMMUNICATION




Congrats to the Oilers.

And nothin' could be finer than beating Carolina in the finals...


----------



## Knightfall (May 29, 2006)

Lord Zardoz said:
			
		

> And right about the time that I post this, Whyte ave has got to be turning into a riot zone.
> 
> Oilers are in the cup final.
> 
> END COMMUNICATION




Well, the crowd didn't riot, but it did get somewhat unruly. I know, I was there. What a game! What a night on Whyte Ave!

Okay, the bonfire was a bit much.  

Cheers!

Knightfall1972


----------



## Knightfall (May 29, 2006)

*Oh yes, one more thing...*

*Go Oilers Go!*


----------



## Nightfall (May 29, 2006)

Yeah too bad I didn't have much to cheer about tonight. That OT winner for the Canes doesn't bode well for the Sabres.


----------



## Knightfall (May 29, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Yeah too bad I didn't have much to cheer about tonight. That OT winner for the Canes doesn't bode well for the Sabres.




I watched that game. The Sabres were barely in the game, regardless of the score. I thought they were going to start taking over in the first overtime, but a bad penalty cost them the game.


----------



## Nightfall (May 29, 2006)

See if I could I'd order OLN but the fact is a) I'm not the one paying the morgage(sp) and b) No job.

So it's unlikely to happen right now. 

But thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (May 29, 2006)

Just wanted to crow about calling the Oilers series!  Go me! 

Sabres/Canes is shaping up like I thought it would.  Definately a 7 gamer.


----------



## Nightfall (May 29, 2006)

Well I hope so as the Sabres need to win the next two to even think about advancing to the Cup finals.


----------



## Knightfall (May 30, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Well I hope so as the Sabres need to win the next two to even think about advancing to the Cup finals.




I think the Sabres will push it to 7 games. That team has a lot of pride. However, I think the series is even money now that the Sabres are down 3 d-men.

KF72


----------



## Lord Zardoz (May 31, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I think the Sabres will push it to 7 games. That team has a lot of pride. However, I think the series is even money now that the Sabres are down 3 d-men.
> 
> KF72




And give the man a prize.  Buffalo scored in OT, to send the series to 7 games.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Nightfall (May 31, 2006)

Praise the Almighty! Now if the Sabres can win in Carolina I'll be exstatic.


----------



## Knightfall (May 31, 2006)

Lord Zardoz said:
			
		

> And give the man a prize.  Buffalo scored in OT, to send the series to 7 games.
> 
> END COMMUNICATION




Heh.


----------



## Teflon Billy (May 31, 2006)

Go Sabres...

then

Go Oil!


----------



## Welverin (Jun 1, 2006)

So what's got everyone pulling for the Sabres, anything in parcticular or just a random thing like me picking the Canes?


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 1, 2006)

Welverin said:
			
		

> So what's got everyone pulling for the Sabres, anything in parcticular or just a random thing like me picking the Canes?




It's near the Canadian border and actually has some hockey heritage built into the framework of society. Plus, people from Ontario can cross the border and watch the finals.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 2, 2006)

Welverin said:
			
		

> So what's got everyone pulling for the Sabres, anything in parcticular or just a random thing like me picking the Canes?




No, it's the Oiler fans salivating at the fact Buffalo has 4 regular d-men out.

Boo-falo, is all I have to say.  Frigin' Carolina better wake up.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah, that's what I'm talking about.  Maybe I will watch this final.  A team I'm hoping for actually wins.  Here's hoping lightning can strike twice.  I'll be less upset about my Habs if they lost to the eventual champs again.


----------



## Lord Zardoz (Jun 2, 2006)

And it looks like the Sabres are out, and the Hurricanes are headed to Edmonton.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Aldarc (Jun 2, 2006)

This North Carolinian hockey fan is quite excited!


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 2, 2006)

To answer Wel's question, I decided to hitch my wagon to the guys I thought deserved to go since they beat the Flyers. Too bad it didn't work out that way. Oh well. Not like I had that much invested in this post season anyway.


----------



## devilbat (Jun 3, 2006)

I was cheering for the Sabres because a former Winnipeg Jet, and Jet draft pick is playing there (Teppo Numminen and Daniel Briere), as well as the fact that they play a dman entertaining brand of hockey.

Now that they're out, I'll be cheering for the Hurricane.  I cannot bring myself to cheer for the Oilers.  Most Winnipeggers grew up HATING the Oilers, and many of us aren't going to change now.  Besides, Carolina is the old Hartford Whalers, and they were my second favorite team growing up.


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 3, 2006)

devilbat said:
			
		

> Now that they're out, I'll be cheering for the Hurricane.




TRAITOR!  Traitor to our country!

That, sir, is HIGH TREASON.



I like Edmonton.  I have good memories (if fuzzy) of partying on Whyte Ave.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Jun 4, 2006)

devilbat said:
			
		

> Now that they're out, I'll be cheering for the Hurricane.  I cannot bring myself to cheer for the Oilers.  Most Winnipeggers grew up HATING the Oilers, and many of us aren't going to change now.  Besides, Carolina is the old Hartford Whalers, and they were my second favorite team growing up.




Yikes - your childhood must have been filled with dissappointment 

I really wish the series had started this weekend - this long layoff is not going to be good for the Oils.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 5, 2006)

LostSoul said:
			
		

> TRAITOR!  Traitor to our country!
> 
> That, sir, is HIGH TREASON.




I'm assuming you're kidding. After all, when the Flames made it to the final two years ago, I cheered for the Lightning!



			
				Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> I really wish the series had started this weekend - this long layoff is not going to be good for the Oils.




I am worried about the long layoff. 11 day between games is too much. The Oilers will likely be a little rusty in game one, buut at least they'll be healthy and rested. The flu bug nearly wiped them out in game 4 agianst the Ducks. It turns out, even Roloson had the flu. 

However, regardless of rust, I think the Oilers will win one of the 1st two games, before heading back to Edmonton. The question will become whether or not they can win both games at home, against the Canes, who are good road team, especially on the power play.

The MAJOR thing the Oilers have going for them is that their penalty killing has been amazing, to say the least. If the Oilers can shut down the Canes powerplay then Carolina is going to be in trouble. (They have been killing 5 on 3's and even a 6 on 3 in game 5 against the Ducks!)

Note that the Oilers have been outshot in every series they're played so far, and in the 3 games they managed to outshot their opponents they are 3-0. Thus, the Canes better shoot a lot of pucks at Roloson or this series could be over in 5 or 6 games, in the Oilers favor. (Note that Roli is at his best when face 30 or more shots a game.)

Another advantage the Oilers have, is Pronger. He has been a ROCK on the Oilers blueline. Nothing seems to be rattling him. Don't get me wrong, the Canes defense is very good, but they don't have a player like Pronger, who is a gamebreaker. Period.

The main things the Canes have going for them is 4 solid lines, a good offensive balance (although their 4th line has only one point), and lots of leadership and experience. It is the experience factor that will make them one of the toughest teams the Oilers have played this year, in the playoffs.

Facing the Canes, for the Oilers, will be like facing the best of the Red Wings and San Jose, combined. It will be the toughest challenge of the year, for the boys in blue.

This matchup is too close to call, IMO. It will go at least 6 games, and will likely go the full 7. Either team will win, and who wins will depend on special teams. If the Oilers continue to dominate on the penalty kill (and take less penalties) then they will win in 6. If the Canes score on the powerplay then this series will be over in 5, in their favor.

However, I expect a very evenly matched series with lots of speed and heavy hitting. Scoring will happen in bunches, but both goalies will be solid. I expect Cam Ward to be Carolina's goaltender for this entire series. Switching goalies only works up to a point. (The Oilers will be ready for any goalie change, having proved that against the Ducks.)

In conclusion, I can't really pick a overall favorite, but I think Oilers have the best building in the league, right now, and if the Oilers can steal a game in Carolina then they will win the series in 6. If the series goes to 7 games then history (and the crowd) will favor the Canes.

Regardless, it should be a heck of a series between two former WHA franchises. (It is the first time these two teams have played each other since Dec 9th, 2007.) Here's the schedule...

*Stanley Cup Final 2006*
Jun. 5 Edmonton at Carolina, 6:00 PM MDT; CBC 
Jun. 7 Edmonton at Carolina, 6:00 PM MDT; CBC 
Jun. 10 Carolina at Edmonton, 6:00 PM MDT; CBC & NBC 
Jun. 12 Carolina at Edmonton, 6:00 PM MDT; CBC & NBC 
Jun. 14 Edmonton at Carolina, 6:00 PM MDT; CBC & NBC 
Jun. 17 Carolina at Edmonton, 6:00 PM MDT; CBC & NBC 
Jun. 19 Edmonton at Carolina, 6:00 PM MDT; CBC & NBC 

Cheers!

Knightfall1972
*Go Oilers Go!*


----------



## devilbat (Jun 5, 2006)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> Yikes - your childhood must have been filled with dissappointment




Yes, yes it was.  Almost as much as the 40 year old and under, Maple Leaf fans.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 6, 2006)

Pregame is almost over on CBC. HERE. WE. GO!!!!!!


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 6, 2006)

32 seconds left, tie game, Roloson hurt, Ty Conklin in net, he gives the puck away, and Carolina scores.

Edmonton is so screwed!  

Without Roloson in net, the boys in blue don't have a chance against Carolina's offense. I hope he's not seriously hurt.

And why the hell did the coaches dress Conklin!!! He's gives the puck away more than ANY goalie I've ever seen!!!

He's so bad, it's not funny!!!

_Sigh._

Here's hoping for a better Game 2.  

KF72


----------



## Lord Zardoz (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, it was a great game to watch, but for me, the end result is like a great roller coaster ride ending with a sudden and unannounced  punch.

CBC post game is saying that Roloson is out for the series.  I hope to hell that Conklin or whoever else tey put in net for the rest of the series can step up.  I dont envy the person who gets that job, since there will be a huge amount of scrutiny on whoever gets put in the net for the rest of it.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Agamon (Jun 6, 2006)

Oh wow.  I don't even know what to say.  Being a Flames fan, I should be laughing, but it's not that funny.  Now I'm going to hear nothing but how the Oilers got screwed out of a cup because of an injury...

My bro was amused, though.  Rolo gets hurt and he says, "Cough-it-up Conklin's coming in?  This should be interesting!"  And so it was.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 6, 2006)

Lord Zardoz said:
			
		

> Well, it was a great game to watch, but for me, the end result is like a great roller coaster ride ending with a sudden and unannounced  punch.




I hate Ty Conklin.



			
				Lord Zardoz said:
			
		

> CBC post game is saying that Roloson is out for the series.  I hope to hell that Conklin or whoever else tey put in net for the rest of the series can step up.  I dont envy the person who gets that job, since there will be a huge amount of scrutiny on whoever gets put in the net for the rest of it.




NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!   

Damn. Well, I think they'll go with Jussi Markkanen, as he has way more experience than Ty Conklin. Markkanen has a 3.13 GA Avg and .880 SV % in 37 games played this year. Conklin has a 2.80 GA Avg and .800 SV %, but the fan's hate his butt because he gives the puck up so much.

And the story is that it's Roloson's knee. He's out for the series for sure. There is a quote by MacT, himself. The boys in blue just went from "in tough" to complete "underdogs". If they manage to bounce back and win the Cup it will be the event of the decade here in Edmonton, cuz our backups aren't good enough to play at this level.

Hmm, maybe the coaches should put in Jeff Deslauriers.  He might be a rookie, but I'd prefer him to Conklin. Seriously though, I think they'll go with Markkanen for Game 2.

I will not give up on my team!!!

I will not give up on my team!!!

I will not give up on my team!!!

*Go Oilers Go!*

Knightfall1972


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 6, 2006)

Bet you wish you had Nikkimaayi in net instead of Conlin eh?  

Eh well still give the Oilers the shot. God knows I can't have the canes winning. I just keep waiting for ole Stonehands to return.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 6, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> My bro was amused, though.  Rolo gets hurt and he says, "Cough-it-up Conklin's coming in?  This should be interesting!"  And so it was.




And you know? I knew it was going to happen. He's done it all season. They had better sit him out of Game 2 and play Markkanen (Deslauriers can be the backup). I'll take Jussi's experience over the HELL that is Ty Conklin, anyday.  

Hmm, Pete Peeters is out goaltending coach. Maybe he should come out of retirement. 

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 6, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Bet you wish you had Nikkimaayi in net instead of Conlin eh?
> 
> Eh well still give the Oilers the shot. God knows I can't have the canes winning. I just keep waiting for ole Stonehands to return.




No, I wish the Oilers still had Mike Morrison! He might not have been better than Jussi or Conks (stat-wise), but the fans loved him for his gutsy effort every night. He came to play and left it all on the ice.

I miss Mo.  

Interestingly enough, the Oilers now have a contract with Devan Dubnyk. I'm not saying they should play him, but it's an option if things go from bad to worse.  

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 6, 2006)

All I have to say is Go Oilers! Stonehands returns!


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 6, 2006)

Here's the Roloson injury story...

http://www.nhl.com/news/2006/06/274264.html

Ack.


----------



## Arnwyn (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, the Oilers are done.

'Canes in 6. You heard it here first.


----------



## devilbat (Jun 6, 2006)

Although I am rooring for the 'Canes, I feel terrible for Roloson.  He's the reason, bar none, the Oilers are in the finals.  The possibility of the Oilers winning agains sickened me, but Roloson was the silver lining.  I've been a fan of his since his first year in Minnesota.

I agree with those who think the Oilers are done.  Neither Conklin, nor Markkanen will be able to stop the Corolina offense.  If Morrison was still with Edmonton, I wouldn't rule them out as quickly.  Dubnyk's not ready for the show just yet.  Then again, who would have thought that Cam Ward was ready?


----------



## Arnwyn (Jun 6, 2006)

devilbat said:
			
		

> Most Winnipeggers grew up HATING the Oilers, and many of us aren't going to change now.



You'd be surprised. As with every other good Jets fan, I was a big-time Oilers hatah. But those times are over - I'd say most of us have long since moved on.

Go Oilers!


----------



## devilbat (Jun 6, 2006)

> the end result is like a great roller coaster ride ending with a sudden and unannounced        punch




LostSoul, it sounds like you're being paged.


----------



## devilbat (Jun 6, 2006)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> You'd be surprised. As with every other good Jets fan, I was a big-time Oilers hatah. But those times are over - I'd say most of us have long since moved on.




Hey Arnwyn, do you post over at CM?  I can respond much more eloquently over there.   

I'd say you must be younger then me, because most of my local peers agree with my outlook, at least where I roll.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 6, 2006)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> You'd be surprised. As with every other good Jets fan, I was a big-time Oilers hatah. But those times are over - I'd say most of us have long since moved on.
> 
> Go Oilers!




The more Canadians that support the team, the better. And I still believe my team can win, as long as they play a better overall game. They can't rely on the goalies to win the games for them.

Oilers in 6.

*Go Oilers Go!*

KF72
_I believe in my team!_


----------



## Arnwyn (Jun 6, 2006)

devilbat said:
			
		

> Hey Arnwyn, do you post over at CM?  I can respond much more eloquently over there.



 No, I do not (nor will I).



> I'd say you must be younger then me, because most of my local peers agree with my outlook, at least where I roll.



Quite likely - I'm 30. (Ahh... Though I do remember the days when we all chanted "Gretzky sucks! Gretzky sucks!" And my best memory is attending the final winning Jets game [ie. the second-last game] - against Detroit in the playoffs. Woo!)


----------



## devilbat (Jun 7, 2006)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> No, I do not (nor will I).




You're missing out on lots of fun.





			
				Arnwyn said:
			
		

> Quite likely - I'm 30. (Ahh... Though I do remember the days when we all chanted "Gretzky sucks! Gretzky sucks!" And my best memory is attending the final winning Jets game [ie. the second-last game] - against Detroit in the playoffs. Woo!)




Not that big a difference, I'm 33.


----------



## spatha (Jun 7, 2006)

devilbat said:
			
		

> You're missing out on lots of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Although I live in Winnipeg and grew up a Jets(34 years old myself) fan with the Oilers hate I am pulling for the Oilers. I may not like them but they are a Canadian team and I want to see a Canadian team win the cup.


----------



## Arnwyn (Jun 7, 2006)

devilbat said:
			
		

> Not that big a difference, I'm 33.



I guess it's just your particular peer group, then!


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Jun 7, 2006)

I have to say I think the Oilers chances have been crushed to near non-exsistance.  Roloson is a top flight goal tender - neither of his back ups are near his level and the Oilers need that kind of support in the net.  It is a shame really but I think this could be a short series with Carolina on top in 5.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 7, 2006)

Game 2 is tonight!

*I still believe in my team!*

*Go Oilers Go!*


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 8, 2006)

Ack!  

3-0 Carolina going into 3rd. Jussi has been good, but the rest of the team haven't been supporting him enough. He had no chance on all three goals. Oilers are taking too many penalties even though Carolina only has one power play goal.

Ward has been solid, and the Oil can't finish. I think that Ward is going to get a shutout tonight.

Hopefully, the Oilers have a good third period. They need to build some confidence for Game 3. I hope they come back tonight, but I doubt it with the way the Hurricanes are playing.

Disappointing, but I still believe.

*Go Oilers Go!*

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 8, 2006)

_Sigh._

5-0 Carolina.  

I can't watch anymore, tonight, the Oilers are tearing my heart out with bad penalties and poor judgement.

Now, they need to regroup and win both of the next games at home.

I still believe!!!

They came back against San Jose. They can do it again, but only if they play more determined and with more heart.

This isn't over yet.  

KF72


----------



## Lord Zardoz (Jun 8, 2006)

*This is indeed very depressing*

I concur.  Markkanen is doing as good as I had any rational reason to hope.  But outside of a few flury's of scoring chances, the Oilers have done poorly tonight.

I still hope for the Oilers to pull it together, but I am starting to have serious doubts about its possibility.

Here's hoping that the Edmonton home ice advantage will put hte Oilers back into this series.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## devilbat (Jun 8, 2006)

If the Oilers stand a chance, which I personally believe they don't, they're going to have to maintain their composure.  Carolina's power play is too strong to be taking undesciplined penalties, and they'll suffer if they continue to perform as they did in game two.

Cam Ward was awesome tonight, and Markkanen, while adequate, was no Dwayne Roloson.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 8, 2006)

Lord Zardoz said:
			
		

> I concur.  Markkanen is doing as good as I had any rational reason to hope.  But outside of a few flury's of scoring chances, the Oilers have done poorly tonight.
> 
> I still hope for the Oilers to pull it together, but I am starting to have serious doubts about its possibility.
> 
> ...




You know, after Roloson was knocked out of the series, I was really down. But after seeing Markkanen play, I believe goaltending isn't going to be a problem. He was good enough to win tonight; the rest of the team let him down. They didn't show up with any real confidence or sustained intensity.

They didn't play well, and they know it.

Game 3 and 4 won't be easy, but I believe the Oilers have too much pride to fold. They proved that against San Jose, and that team was as good as the Canes.

I still believe in my team. They will come back and make it a series. I'm not going to predict anything, but I believe they can win the next two games. After that, it will be either teams series to win.

Don't underestimate the power of Rexall Place and the fans. They will be crazy nuts on Saturday for Game 3. They will let the players know that *The Oiler FaithfulTM* still believe in them.

*Go Oilers Go!*

Knightfall1972


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 8, 2006)

devilbat said:
			
		

> If the Oilers stand a chance, which I personally believe they don't, they're going to have to maintain their composure.  Carolina's power play is too strong to be taking undesciplined penalties, and they'll suffer if they continue to perform as they did in game two.




I agree they need to be more disciplined. They really got upset after Carolina made it 5-0. But that anger will make them more determined in Game 2. I think some lineup changes might be in order. MacT needs to put Todd Harvey in the lineup, and maybe even Brad Winchester.



> Cam Ward was awesome tonight, and Markkanen, while adequate, was no Dwayne Roloson.




I agree Ward was awesome. Carolina has a future All-Star in the making. However, I don't agree with you about Markkanen. He was good (not fantastic). The Oliers simply didn't play well enough in front of him, and Carolin got, at least, 3 or 4 lucky goals (i.e. deflections). Jussi will be awesome in Game 3, I predict it. MacT has already said that this is his series to win.

KF72


----------



## Arnwyn (Jun 8, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> And I still believe my team can win, as long as they play a better overall game. They can't rely on the goalies to win the games for them.
> 
> Oilers in 6.



Wow. I know you like the Oilers and all, but man... that's not even remotely reasonable.


----------



## Welverin (Jun 9, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I can't watch anymore, tonight, the Oilers are tearing my heart out with bad penalties and poor judgement.




Heh, that's how I feel watching the Flyers.

I hope the Oilers can manage to win a game or two, so I can see more than a one or two, unfortunately after their game two performance I have my doubts.



			
				Arnwyn said:
			
		

> Wow. I know you like the Oilers and all, but man... that's not even remotely reasonable.




That post was pre game 2, so I think he can be allowed a little wishful thinking on that one.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 9, 2006)

Welverin said:
			
		

> Heh, that's how I feel watching the Flyers.




Yeah like for the past 10 years huh? Maybe 15. I know it's been longer than 5.  Every year it's like "Gee let's see how much we can break NF's heart this season." I'm just like "Damn it! This year I'm cheering for the Sabres!" Too bad they didn't make it.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jun 9, 2006)

The South shall rise again!

Go Carolina!


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 9, 2006)

I thought you lived in Texas...


----------



## Arnwyn (Jun 9, 2006)

Welverin said:
			
		

> That post was pre game 2, so I think he can be allowed a little wishful thinking on that one.



No. It would have been questionable if used as a prediction even before the series started, and certainly unreasonable when made after the Oiler's game 1 loss and Roloson's injury. Game 2 was irrelevant.


----------



## devilbat (Jun 9, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I don't agree with you about Markkanen. He was good (not fantastic). The Oliers simply didn't play well enough in front of him, and Carolin got, at least, 3 or 4 lucky goals (i.e. deflections).





Knightfall,

With absolutely all do respect to you, of course you disagree with me, you're an Oilers fan.  Have all the faith in the world in your team, but game 2 showed *they* have no faith in their back up.  I think they played like a team ready to go golfing.  Calling deflection goals lucky is offbase.  A guy standing in front of the net, deflecting a 100 MPH slapshot, is anything but lucky.  Lucky is getting a goal when the goalie coughs it up, with 30 seconds to play.  Now that's lucky.

I'd love to see a seven game series, as it would be good for the NHL, who are already struggling with two small market teams in the finals.  But the Oilers need to play vastly better, to stand a chance agains Carolina's potent offense, and out of his mind play of Cam Ward.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 10, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Yeah like for the past 10 years huh? Maybe 15. I know it's been longer than 5.  Every year it's like "Gee let's see how much we can break NF's heart this season." I'm just like "Damn it! This year I'm cheering for the Sabres!" Too bad they didn't make it.




I was hoping for the Sabres to come out of the East, but too many injuries to their "D" limited their ability to beat Carolina.

As for the Oilers, I am a lifetime fan, and I will support them to the bitter end. I lost faith when they were down 2-0 to the Sharks, and they proved me (and everyone else) wrong.

Yes, devilbat is right in saying they didn't show any confidence in Jussi, but I think that will change in Game 3, as I'm sure MacT ripped them a new hole. MacT will likely change the lineup and mixup the lines in order to shake up the team. I doubt he'll take Jussi out, and I think that will show Markkanen that MacT believes in him, at least.

Also, they didn't play the style of game that got them here. They only had 7 blocked shots in all of Game 2; that's not Oilers hockey. They have to block way more, clear the front of the net, and not take stuipid penalties. Penalties are okay, if they take away a Carolina scoring chance, but bonehead plays, away from the puck, are unacceptable.

The reality is, that the Oilers will either win or lose, *As A Team*. There are a lot of good players on the Oilers roster, they simply have to believe in each other, not just in the goalie. Roloson being knocked out of the series has obviously hurt their confidence, and hopefully, the bad result in Game 2 showed them that they can't rely on just the goalie, in order to win.

Do I beileve they can come back and win? I have to, or I can't call myself a diehard Edmonton Oiler fan. Will they, well that remains to be seen, but I can hope for it to happen.  

Do I think Carolina can sweep the Oilers? It's a troubling thought, but if the boys in blue don't play better then they're risking disappointing the home crowd, completely. However, I think the Oilers have too much pride and talent to get swept in four games. They will win at home, and make this series.

*I still believe in my team.*

*Go Oilers Go!*

KF72


----------



## devilbat (Jun 10, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> As for the Oilers, I am a lifetime fan, and I will support them to the bitter end. I lost faith when they were down 2-0 to the Sharks, and they proved me (and everyone else) wrong.




Really?  See, when the Sharks had them down two, I knew the series was far from over.  What that Oiler team did to the Redwings was so impressive that I knew (and dreaded) that the series was a long way from finished.

Them spanking Anaheim did surprise me though.




			
				Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Yes, devilbat is right in saying they didn't show any confidence in Jussi, but I think that will change in Game 3, as I'm sure MacT ripped them a new hole. MacT will likely change the lineup and mixup the lines in order to shake up the team. I doubt he'll take Jussi out, and I think that will show Markkanen that MacT believes in him, at least.




You heard him folks, I was right   

Also, this just in:

Today's paper reports that Roloson has been fitted for a brace, and Craig McTavish has changed his tune regarding whether his star goalie can come back.  He is now referring to a comeback as doubtful, rather then admitting "he's done for the series".


----------



## Agamon (Jun 10, 2006)

devilbat said:
			
		

> Today's paper reports that Roloson has been fitted for a brace, and Craig McTavish has changed his tune regarding whether his star goalie can come back.  He is now referring to a comeback as doubtful, rather then admitting "he's done for the series".




And the question remains: is it doubtful he'll be ready for Game 7?  I'm more in the camp of, it's doubtful there will be a Game 7.








Go Wardo!  How can you hate this guy, he's from Sherwood Park! ​


----------



## Lord Zardoz (Jun 10, 2006)

devilbat said:
			
		

> Today's paper reports that Roloson has been fitted for a brace, and Craig McTavish has changed his tune regarding whether his star goalie can come back.  He is now referring to a comeback as doubtful, rather then admitting "he's done for the series".




More recent news postings say that this is pure rumor.  Besides, I would say that the Oilers may be desperate, but not stupid.  It makes no sense to rely on a goalie who is that badly injured.  I would rather they put the guy 3rd in line behind Conklin and Markkanen than Roloson at the moment.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 10, 2006)

Lord Zardoz said:
			
		

> More recent news postings say that this is pure rumor.  Besides, I would say that the Oilers may be desperate, but not stupid.  It makes no sense to rely on a goalie who is that badly injured.  I would rather they put the guy 3rd in line behind Conklin and Markkanen than Roloson at the moment.
> 
> END COMMUNICATION




I don't think Roloson would be back before Game 6 or Game 7, but they could always dress him as the backup to give the team (and crowd, at Rexall) a boost. However, I expect Jussi to be the man in goal for the rest of the series, unless Roli makes a remakable recovery.

Regardless, the TEAM has to play better, not just the goalie.

Going to Whyte Ave tonight.

*Go Oilers Go!*

KF72


----------



## Agamon (Jun 10, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Going to Whyte Ave tonight.
> 
> *Go Oilers Go!*




Light something on fire for me, wiil ya?


----------



## Agamon (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey, "The Boys on the Bus" is on CBC before the game tonight.  I remember watching that back in the day, good show.  Just a heads up for the Oil fans.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 10, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Light something on fire for me, wiil ya?




No, I won't be doing any such thing.  

Seriously, I hate those fans that ruin it for everyone else, by breaking the law. You can Part-tayyy, without riot-tinggg!


----------



## Lord Zardoz (Jun 11, 2006)

*A good start...*

Oilers got the first goal early, and they are sustaining the pressure.

Here is hoping Ward chokes on it.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Lord Zardoz (Jun 11, 2006)

*Good enough, needs to be better...*

The Oilers got off to a great start, and that period went well enough.  Aside from the goal, there was the bit of Markkanen standing on his head against some great chances.

On the down side, the last half of the period seemed sloppy.  I hope the coach tears them a new one for the sloppiness.  The Oilers should have gotten at least one powerplay goal in addition to the first goal.

All that aside though, this game is going much better than the 2nd one.  Lets hope it continues.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 11, 2006)

It's close but Edmonton is certainly far from out of it. They are quite well in it and Peca is playing his butt off.


----------



## Lord Zardoz (Jun 11, 2006)

2nd Period looked OK to me.  I want to shoot that ref to disallowed that short handed goal.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 11, 2006)

Dude,

The ref blew the whistle WELL before Samsonov had sight of the puck. Like at least 10 seconds before Samsonov found it. Let it go. All the Oilers have to do is stop Carolina from scoring in the third and they should be in the clear for this game. That and try to get some more chances in front of Ward.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 11, 2006)

Tarnation! What the hell was that? No way Brindamor should have had that. Not that it's Markov's fault, that's just bad, bad defensive work.


----------



## Lord Zardoz (Jun 11, 2006)

*Oilers win*

No broom for you Ward.  Not yours.

The Oilers have won one home game.  Markkanen was named first star, which he frankly earned, and needed.

I will now make, or perhaps, repeat a prediction I made after game 2.

If the Oilers win both home games, they are taking the cup.  If they lose game 4, then they are boned.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 11, 2006)

Well not sure it's a guarentee but certainly the Oilers have a better shot of winning the cup IF they can win game 4 on Monday. 

Honestly while Markkanen was very, very good, it wasn't stand on his head kind of good. Close but not quite there. The 1st star in my mind should have gone to Peca and his line for playing Brindamor and Willams so hard. Even so, team effort and that's how the Oilers win their games.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 11, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Well not sure it's a guarentee but certainly the Oilers have a better shot of winning the cup IF they can win game 4 on Monday.
> 
> Honestly while Markkanen was very, very good, it wasn't stand on his head kind of good. Close but not quite there. The 1st star in my mind should have gone to Peca and his line for playing Brindamor and Willams so hard. Even so, team effort and that's how the Oilers win their games.




I think the Oilers will win Game 4. It's never a guarantee, but they have confidence in each other, now, and they now know they can win with Markkanen in the net. The Canes will make it really hard, but I think the Oil have their confidence back. Winning Game 4 will shift the momentum in the Oilers favor. It will be the biggest game of the series, again.

And, JUSSI was the MAN, tonight!  

Brind'Amour's goal was really lucky. The first shot hit J. Smith near his throat, stunning him, and the puck went right back to Brind'Amour's stick and he snapped it past Jussi before he could react.

The game winning goal by R. Smyth was a PURE Edmonton Oilers goal. A hard working, in front of the net, rebound goal. Awesome!  

*I Believe!!!*

Knightfall1972
*Go Oilers Go!*


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 11, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Tarnation! What the hell was that? No way Brindamor should have had that. Not that it's Markov's fault, that's just bad, bad defensive work.




Agreed, the Oilers gave the puck away, but I think J. Smith was in good position to defend. The puck simply stunned him and, like I said, the puck went right to Public Enemy #1.

I detest that guy, he's such a jerk.  

But, thet's his game. If he played for the Oilers, I'd totally respect him.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh I respect Brindy. I just wish I knew WHY he couldn't do this kind of crap when he played for the Flyers.  

In any case if you say so about the goal being lucky. I attribute it more to sloppy play than luck. But there you are.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 11, 2006)

I have to admit, I didn't get a good look at the winning goal (I was at a party), but did Smyth actually shoot that in?  It kinda looked like it just went in with him.  Whatever works though, eh?

Gotta respect Brind'Amour.  He's one of the hardest working players in the league.  I wouldn't quite rank him up with Yzerman, but damn close.  And the dude is ripped.  How he's played hockey all these years with that muscle tone and not get injured all the time is beyond me.

Anybody catch Jim Rome the day after Game 1?  Some dude from Edmonton called in, calling Rod ugly.  Eric Cole hears this as he's driving, calls in, and says that nothing is as ugly as the cough-up that led to the game-winner in Game 1.  Zing.


----------



## devilbat (Jun 11, 2006)

Edmonton played well, and Markkanen was very good.  The Oilers earned that victory.



> I detest that guy, he's such a jerk




I skated with Rod Brind'amour when I was fifteen, and he was eighteen.  He was friends with my hockey coaches kid, as they attended school together.  

Brind'amour was huge, even back then, and he spent the better part of an hour charging and checking (hammering) my teammates.  It was supposed to be a lesson in toughness, but he came off as a real prick, even at eighteen.

Times like that, I was glad I played goal.


----------



## Lord Zardoz (Jun 13, 2006)

Just watching game 4 at the moment.  Oilers are currently down by 1 in the 3rd period.  Not insurmountable, but I dont have a good feeling about this.

The Oilers really need to tie this one up early.  Ordinarily, I like the Oilers chances in overtime, but with Ward being as hot as he has been, its not something I want to see happen.

The best thing to happen right now would be a few unanswered goals in Edmontons favour.  The Oilers need to go into game 5 with some momentum, and just squeaking by in the dying minutes of this game wont cut it.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Agamon (Jun 13, 2006)

I watched Game 3 with no sound (a plus considering I couldn't hear the dinosaurs commentating) and there's something from tonight's game that I don't get.  Maybe an Oiler fan can help me out with this one.  Why are the fans at Rexall booing Weight?  I don't get that.  That would be like Habs fans booing Roy when he was an Av, or Flames fans booing Gilmour or MacInnis on the Leafs/Blues.  Dude got traded because of the small market problems back then.  He was arguably their best skater when he played there.  Did he do something bad earlier in the series that I missed?


----------



## Lord Zardoz (Jun 13, 2006)

*Dammit*

I had hoped for a more favorable outcome.

While it is still possible that Oilers can pull it out and come back from a 3-1 series deficit to take the cup, I just dont think that it can happen.

There are a few reasons I hold out hope though.

1)  This game was kept close.  If Carolina had won by 2 or more goals, I would be gutted.
2)  The Oilers have alot of tradition on their side.  Even after the final whistle the fans were chanting for the Oilers, despite the loss.
3)  The Oilers play well as underdogs.  And you cannot get much more underdog then they are now.
4)  Sports fandom is a subrational process, and not subject to the objective realities of this situation.

Here is hoping that that Carolina gets blinded staring at the cup, or that several key Carolina players get stabbed.  (I will take a cup for my team any way we can get it).

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 13, 2006)

Oilers lost. Very disappointed.  

They played good, but Carolina was better. Jussi was solid, but Ward was better. And the Oilers power play has run dry. If they don't get at least a couple power play goals in Game 5 then there won't be a Game 6.

Carolina is proving to be a great penalty killing team, and they block as many shots as the Oilers normally do.

I don't think the Oilers can come back from being down 3-1 in the series, but I'll still be cheering for them the rest of the way. Hopefully they can win Game 5 and get that chance to win Game 6 at home. Anything is possible, although it's an uphill battle the whole way now.

And even if they don't win Game 5, I'm proud of my team. Even making it to the finals is more than I could have ever dreamed when the playoffs started. The team will learn from this experience, either way.

*I still believe*, although it's a little harder to believe, tonight,

KF72
*Go Oilers Go!*


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 13, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> I watched Game 3 with no sound (a plus considering I couldn't hear the dinosaurs commentating) and there's something from tonight's game that I don't get.  Maybe an Oiler fan can help me out with this one.  Why are the fans at Rexall booing Weight?  I don't get that.  That would be like Habs fans booing Roy when he was an Av, or Flames fans booing Gilmour or MacInnis on the Leafs/Blues.  Dude got traded because of the small market problems back then.  He was arguably their best skater when he played there.  Did he do something bad earlier in the series that I missed?




Weight was traded because the Oilers couldn't afford to pay what he felt he was worth. The Oilers would have lost him to Free Agency if they hadn't traded him, getting nothing in return. That was the reality.

_"Weight wanted out of Edmonton, so he could play for a contender, which the Oilers weren't, at the time, and the Blues were."_ Now, that's the way many Oiler Fans see it. They felt betrayed that Weight wasn't willing to re-sign in Edmonton, for less money, forcing management to trade him, in order to get something back.

I, personally, wouldn't boo him. He left because the way the market was, there wasn't any choice, for him or for the team. Besides, that trade brought Marty Reasoner (who was a fan favorite) to Edmonton, which in turn brough Sergei Samsanov to Edmonton. (Please let him re-sign with Edmonton!!!)

Plus, we got Pronger from the Blues for almost nothing, so I consider it even. (Brewer was the only player in that trade that came off the Oilers' roster.) And now, Prong will be an Oiler for several years, at least.

Even if the Oil don't win the Cup this year, I'd say the future is looking awesome. All we need to do is re-sign Roloson, stick with one back up (not Conklin, please), and maybe get an all-star sniper.

Cheers!

KF72
*Go Oilers Go!*


----------



## Welverin (Jun 14, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Yeah like for the past 10 years huh? Maybe 15. I know it's been longer than 5.  Every year it's like "Gee let's see how much we can break NF's heart this season." I'm just like "Damn it! This year I'm cheering for the Sabres!" Too bad they didn't make it.




Pretty much since I started watching the NHL regularly (~10 yrs), though it probably goes back to the mid eighties.

Oh, as a Flyers fan how can you root for the Sabres, their like second tier villains (after the Devils and Rangers)?


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 15, 2006)

Game 5 Tonight... star time is roughly half an hour from now. Can the *Oilers* extend the series? Will Carolina win the Cup, tonight?

At this point, who can say, either way.

It's going to be a good game, regardless.  

I will finish with this...

*I. STILL. BELIEVE!!!*

*Go Oilers Go!*

Knightfall1972


----------



## Lord Zardoz (Jun 15, 2006)

*Good start.*

16 seconds and the Oilers score.

Even if they lose, its a great moment / slap in the face.

Lets see how this turns out.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 15, 2006)

WOW!

What a wild period!

3-2 Oilers after the 1st.


----------



## Lord Zardoz (Jun 15, 2006)

*Oilers 3, Carolina 2*

A good first period for the Oilers.  Things seemed bad when they lost the lead, but they got it back before the period ended.

I am beginning to think we may see game 6 after all, especially if this keeps up.  I also would not be surprised if this game goes alot like game one, with alot of scoring by both teams.  

Carolina is still in a good position, but at least the Oilers arent curling up into a ball and dying early.  Carolina is going to have to work for it.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Agamon (Jun 15, 2006)

Fun period.  Looking forward to the rest of the game.


----------



## Lord Zardoz (Jun 15, 2006)

*Oilers 3, Carolina 3*

Well, it has been a good period.  Carolina's goal does not bother me too much, for a number of reasons.

1)  I came into this game thinking the Oilers had no chance at all.  But they are actually doing quite well.
2)  I was not at all convinced that Carolina would go the rest of the game without getting at least 1 more goal.

The third period is going to be intense, and I think at least 2 goals are going to be scored.  Either one team will win 5 - 3, with the 2nd goal being an empty net goal, or it will be 4-4 and go into overtime.

The Oilers are playing to win, and Carolina still has to work for it if they want our cup.  Having said that, I hope the hurricanes all die in a fire.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 15, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Fun period.  Looking forward to the rest of the game.




That second period was scary.  

Carolina seemed to dominate the period, although the Oilers tried really hard to match the Canes intensity. Oilers need their best period of the year, in order to win. And they need to SHOOT more, although they've been better in that department.

*Go Oilers Go!*

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 15, 2006)

Lord Zardoz said:
			
		

> Well, it has been a good period.  Carolina's goal does not bother me too much, for a number of reasons.
> 
> 1)  I came into this game thinking the Oilers had no chance at all.  But they are actually doing quite well.
> 2)  I was not at all convinced that Carolina would go the rest of the game without getting at least 1 more goal.




Never say never.



> The third period is going to be intense, and I think at least 2 goals are going to be scored.  Either one team will win 5 - 3, with the 2nd goal being an empty net goal, or it will be 4-4 and go into overtime.




Overtime is a definite possiblity, but I think next goal wins.



> The Oilers are playing to win, and Carolina still has to work for it if they want our cup.  Having said that, I hope the hurricanes all die in a fire.




Oilers are playing a great game, but they still need to be better. No More Penalties!

And I hope you're kidding about that last comment. Don't wish that on anyone, no matter what the situation is. Remember, it's just a game for the fans. For the players, its their life. I might dispise Roddy, right now, but I wouldn't wish him any ill will, except maybe to cough up the puck for the game winner by the Oil.

*Go Oilers Go!*


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 15, 2006)

*Overtime!!!*


----------



## Agamon (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh boy, OT, here we go.

I'm picking Whitney for the Canes and I'll say Hemsky for the Oilers.

Let's go Canes!


----------



## Lord Zardoz (Jun 15, 2006)

*It aint over yet!*

Let me say, EAT IT AND CHOKE CAROLINA! Your going back to Edmonton. No cup. Not yours. Not yet anyway.

Game 6 is still an open question.  But damn, that was awesome.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Agamon (Jun 15, 2006)

Well that was quick.  I was going to pick Pisani, too.  I like that guy.  One more Hockey Night in Canada on Saturday night, I guess.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 15, 2006)

Lord Zardoz said:
			
		

> Let me say, EAT IT AND CHOKE CAROLINA! Your going back to Edmonton. No cup. Not yours. Not yet anyway.
> 
> Game 6 is still an open question.  But damn, that was awesome.
> 
> END COMMUNICATION




WOOHOOOOOO!

*What. A. Goal!!!*

Game 6, here we come. I still believe!!!

KF72

*Go Oilers Go!*


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 15, 2006)

Sweet.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jun 15, 2006)

Awesome.


----------



## Arnwyn (Jun 15, 2006)

That was a fun game to watch. Edmonton was _disgraceful_ in the 3rd period (is that a trend?), but fantastic the rest of the time.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> (a plus considering I couldn't hear the dinosaurs commentating)



Is this a shot at Bob Cole and Harry Neale? Big thumbs down on your comment.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 15, 2006)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> Is this a shot at Bob Cole and Harry Neale? Big thumbs down on your comment.




Sorry.  I know some poeple like those two, but I find guys like Hughson and Cuthbert to be superior (though Hughie's got almost as big a Vancouver bias as Cole and Neale have for Toronto).  One good thing about Bob Cole is that I get a lot of laughs from my impression of him.  I do a fairly decent Don Cherry, too.


----------



## Arnwyn (Jun 15, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Sorry.  I know some poeple like those two, but I find guys like Hughson and Cuthbert to be superior (though Hughie's got almost as big a Vancouver bias as Cole and Neale have for Toronto).  One good thing about Bob Cole is that I get a lot of laughs from my impression of him.  I do a fairly decent Don Cherry, too.



No complaints from me on Cuthbert, that's for sure. TSN was complete crap until he came along (and still is, without him). He just calls a good game (NHL, CFL, and otherwise). Best move TSN made in years.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jun 15, 2006)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> That was a fun game to watch. Edmonton was _disgraceful_ in the 3rd period (is that a trend?), but fantastic the rest of the time.
> 
> 
> Is this a shot at Bob Cole and Harry Neale? Big thumbs down on your comment.




Gotta say I agree. Cole and Neale are pretty much the voice(s) of HNIC for me (although Harry Neale annoys me at times).


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jun 15, 2006)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> No complaints from me on Cuthbert, that's for sure. TSN was complete crap until he came along (and still is, without him). He just calls a good game (NHL, CFL, and otherwise). Best move TSN made in years.




Seconded.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 15, 2006)

Welverin said:
			
		

> Oh, as a Flyers fan how can you root for the Sabres, their like second tier villains (after the Devils and Rangers)?




Since they aren't the Devils or the Rangers.   Not to mention the fact Hasek is no longer in net for them. So while I wouldn't normally cheer for them, fact is the Flyers have broken my heart over many, many years so I figured this year might be different. It almost was.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 16, 2006)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> That was a fun game to watch. Edmonton was _disgraceful_ in the 3rd period (is that a trend?), but fantastic the rest of the time.




What do you mean by _disgraceful_?

They had their chances in the 3rd. They played with a lot of intensity, which is a must at this time of year. Carolina had a lot of chances, to be sure, but Jussi stood his ground, and the teams seemed to be supporting him well.

The main thing the Oilers need to do is continue to shoot more, get better on the PP, and take the body, even harder, while taking fewer bad penalties. Penalties happen, but BAD penalties should never happen.

*Go Oilers Go!*

KF72


----------



## Arnwyn (Jun 16, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> What do you mean by _disgraceful_?



What do you think I mean? I mean "disgraceful".

The Oilers were on their heels throughout pretty much the entire 3rd period, flailing around helplessly with Carolina all over them. They did indeed have a couple of chances (by Game 5 of the Stanley Cup Finals, they had freakin' better), but nowhere near as much as Carolina. They were weak and ineffectual in the 3rd period - much like their other 3rd periods the last little while.

Look, I know you're a fan of the Oilers. I'm cheering hard for them as well - but too much enthusiasm can hurt one's credibility...


----------



## Lord Zardoz (Jun 18, 2006)

*And we have a game 7*

I was wondering what the hell Markkanen was thinking with that charge out of the net in the 1st, but the Oilers have managed to keep the cup away from the Hurricanes for the last 2 games.  And its nice to see a clear and dominating victory for my team.

I think that with a shutout, Markkanen has settled any questions about his ability to step up.

I am still worried though.  I dont want Edmonton to get ahead of themselves like the Hurricanes seemed to with game 5.  They have tied the series.  They have not won it yet, nor have they guaranteed a win.  They do have momentum on their side now, but they are still one loss away from losing it all.

Like any game 7 cup final, its going to be hard to call.  Its momentum (Oilers) vs a home crowd advantage.

And game 7 usually goes to the home team.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 18, 2006)

What an awesome game!  

The Oilers totally dominated Carolina, and when the Canes did get their chances, Jussi stopped 'em. This was definitely their best game of the series. Now, they need to take it up another notch because the Canes aren't going to just lay down and die.

Game 7, here we come!  

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 18, 2006)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> What do you think I mean? I mean "disgraceful".
> 
> The Oilers were on their heels throughout pretty much the entire 3rd period, flailing around helplessly with Carolina all over them. They did indeed have a couple of chances (by Game 5 of the Stanley Cup Finals, they had freakin' better), but nowhere near as much as Carolina. They were weak and ineffectual in the 3rd period - much like their other 3rd periods the last little while.
> 
> Look, I know you're a fan of the Oilers. I'm cheering hard for them as well - but too much enthusiasm can hurt one's credibility...




That's what I thought you meant.  

It's true they were kind of all over the place, in the 3rd, but they held their own. The Canes came at them hard and fast. They weathered the storm. It was tough, but they held on. Sometimes, even good teams need to weather the storm.


----------



## Lord Zardoz (Jun 19, 2006)

Bah.  Game 5 is old news.  Regardless of how well or how badly the Oilers played in that game, they still won it.  And they won Game 6.  Game 7 will be intresting.

Even if the Oilers dont win the cup, they did manage to win 3 games.  I wanted them to win at least 2 in the final to prove that they deserved to be there.

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Arnwyn (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm pretty excited. Edmonton stomped on Carolina - hard - all game, and (like Lord Zardoz noted above), showed that they really did deserve to be in the finals.

Being at Carolina's home will be extremely tough on the Oilers, though.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 19, 2006)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> I'm pretty excited. Edmonton stomped on Carolina - hard - all game, and (like Lord Zardoz noted above), showed that they really did deserve to be in the finals.
> 
> Being at Carolina's home will be extremely tough on the Oilers, though.




Agreed. Game 7 is going to be tough, but I believe the Oilers have a good chance to win if they continue to punish the Canes and use their speed to frustrate Carolina's defense. (The Canes took 9 penalties in Game 6.)

If the "real" Carolina team shows up then I say the Oilers have a 50/50 chance of winning the Cup. However, if Carolina can't find the right degree of intensity then the Oilers will run over them like a tanker truck, full of Oil. 

I won't predict the score, but it will be an awesome game, regardless.

*Go Oilers Go!*

KF72

p.s. Going to Whyte Ave.


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 20, 2006)

Awesome, they're singing the Canadian national anthem.  That's really cool to see.

I'm just surprised they know it!

Go Oil!


----------



## Lord Zardoz (Jun 20, 2006)

I am guessing that those who sang the Canadian Anthem are a combination of Canadian expatriats, and however many Oilers fans made the trip to game 7 (probably more than you think).

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## Lord Zardoz (Jun 20, 2006)

*And Crap*

I was afraid of this happening.  Oh well.

Congratulations to the Carolina Hurricanes.  You played well, and you earned the cup.

Having said that, I hope you all die painfully and slowly in a fire.

(Obviously, I am a bit bitter).

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 20, 2006)

Ah well.

The highs and lows of sport.  It's great.

Now I can focus all my energy on the World Cup!


----------



## Shemeska (Jun 20, 2006)

Hmm. Normally we only riot and burn things when UNC kicks the tar out of Duke in the ACC tourny. If I wasn't going to be at work in 7 hours, I'd go celebrate more. 

But damn this feels good, and it was a fight the entire way. Regardless of if the outcome had gone the other way, both teams were awesome.

That said, I really need to give some respect to the Oilers fans. You guys were classy the entire time, and I appreciate that after the trouble we had with Buffalo fans down here during that series.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah well that's Buffalo for ya. (Yes I cheered for them but only cause the Flyers keep breaking my damn heart!)  

In any case, congrads to the Canes and Cam Ward.


----------



## devilbat (Jun 20, 2006)

Sweeeeeeet!

Exactly the result I was looking for, a great series, that went seven, with the'Canes coming out on top.

Edmonton played great, and Markkanen was outstanding in the series.  If Ward didn't make that amazing save with three minutes left, who knows what the end result would be.

Now hopefully the streets will stay calm in both Edmonton and Raleigh tonight. 

Three more days until the awards are handed out and five days 'till the draft.

Training camps open in a little over two months.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 20, 2006)

LostSoul said:
			
		

> Ah well.
> 
> The highs and lows of sport.  It's great.
> 
> Now I can focus all my energy on the World Cup!




Very disappointed. So close, yet so far.  

The Oilers played a poor game through most of the game, only coming to life for short moments in the 1st & 2nd, and all of the 3rd period. That early goal by Carolina really took the life out of them. Either they weren't ready or Carolina just overpowered them.

I think the Canes simply overpowered them. :\ 

However, I believe the future is bright for the Edmonton Oilers. They went to the Finals and lost, yes, that's true, but they also learned what it takes to get there. They will be even better next year. I can feel it.

Congrats to the Carolina Hurricanes and their fans. Those fans were a class act. And I'm happy for Cam Ward, a good Sherwood Park native who's won it all in his rookie season. And I'm happy for Ray Whitney, a former Edmonton Oiler stick boy, who's become a Stanley Cup Champion. Also, Glen Wesley who after 18 seasons, has finally won a Stanley Cup.

It's bittersweet, as I'm a hockey fan as much as I'm an Edmonton Oiler fans.

And at least Calgary didn't win.  

Thanks for the great run, *Oilers*, I will remain a loyal fans for the rest of my days.

Next up, the *2006 NHL Entry Draft*, which is less than a week or two away. The Oilers gave up their 1st round pick for Roloson, and, man, was it worth it. (Now, Mr. Lowe, get busy re-signing him, Fernado Pisani, Mr. Peca, and maybe Sergei Samsenov, too.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 20, 2006)

devilbat said:
			
		

> Three more days until the awards are handed out and five days 'till the draft.
> 
> Training camps open in a little over two months.




Man, that's crazy.  

They really need to find a way to make the season shorter. Hockey in June is just surreal.

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 20, 2006)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> That said, I really need to give some respect to the Oilers fans. You guys were classy the entire time, and I appreciate that after the trouble we had with Buffalo fans down here during that series.




Thank you, Shemeska. We consider ourselves to be some of the best fans in the entire league, but, I got to admit it, you Canes fans are a classy bunch. You've proved your worth as hockey fans, as far as I'm concerned.

And I didn't know Buffalo Sabres fans behaved badly. That's too bad, the Sabres are a great organization. Maybe their fans will learn to be more gracious, next year.

BTW, Shemmy, do you know which Canes players are UFAs, as of July 1st? If not then I'll find it online somewhere.

KF72


----------



## Arnwyn (Jun 20, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Very disappointed. So close, yet so far.
> 
> The Oilers played a poor game through most of the game, only coming to life for short moments in the 1st & 2nd, and all of the 3rd period. That early goal by Carolina really took the life out of them. Either they weren't ready or Carolina just overpowered them.
> 
> I think the Canes simply overpowered them. :\



I feel exactly the same.

Helluva game, though - right from the national anthems (holy crap, there were a lot of Oilers fans there) to the awarding of the Cup.


----------



## Rel (Jun 20, 2006)

Just adding a last minute "Woot!" on behalf of the Canes from a native of the Raleigh area.  But to echo what Shemeska said above, everything I've seen or heard about the Edmonton fans tells me that they are good people.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jun 20, 2006)

Well I'm definately disappointed, but at least Edmonton kept it interesting when the rest of the Candadian teams went belly-up (including my Habs). Congrats to the Hurricanes; who would have ever thought the Whale would win the cup?!



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> Just adding a last minute "Woot!" on behalf of the Canes from a native of the Raleigh area.  But to echo what Shemeska said above, everything I've seen or heard about the Edmonton fans tells me that they are good people.




I gotta admit, hearing the Edmonton crowd singing the American national anthem made me feel incredibly proud.


----------



## Welverin (Jun 22, 2006)

LostSoul said:
			
		

> Awesome, they're singing the Canadian national anthem.  That's really cool to see.
> 
> I'm just surprised they know it!




I'm surprised they knew ours!

Seriously, I hope the rest of the cities learn from Edmonton how to act when the other coutnries anthem is is being sung and we don't get any more of that stupid ass booing.



			
				Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> And I didn't know Buffalo Sabres fans behaved badly. That's too bad, the Sabres are a great organization. Maybe their fans will learn to be more gracious, next year.




A friend who went to college in Buffalo once told me that Buffalo is a drinking town with a sports problem, whihc probably explains everything.


----------

